# Mysql schaltet sich einfach ab ohne Logeintrag



## linuxneuling2013 (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo an Alle

ich habe ein grosses Problem****** Habe einen neuen debian Server aufgesetzt und läuft prima nur mysql schaltet sich sporadisch einfach ab und startet nicht mehr neu. Wenn ich dann in der logdatei nachschaue finde ich keine Fehlermeldung und auch keine unberechtigten zugriffe von aussen,kann mir bitte wer sagen was da los ist.


vielen Dank


----------



## Bratkartoffel (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo und willkommen hier im Forum.

Zu deinem Problem kann ich dir leider so keine Lösung anbieten.
- Welches Debian hast du installiert?
- Welche MySQL-Version?
- /var/log/{messages,syslog} auch angeschaut?
- Ist der MySQL-Server auch von aussen erreichbar?
- Sporadisch? Zu bestimmten Zeiten / nach gewisser Laufzeit? Nach bestimmten Aktionen?
- PHPMyAdmin von aussen erreichbar?
- Root Passwort für MySQL sicher? Vorallem wenn PHPMyAdmin installiert ist, ist dies sehr wichtig!

Grüße,
BK


----------



## linuxneuling2013 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo Bratkartoffel

danke für deine Antwort.
hier ein paar Daten:
Server: Localhost via UNIX socket
Server Version: 5.1.66-0+squeeze1
Protokoll-Version: 10
Apache/2.2.16 (Debian)
    MySQL-Client-Version: 5.1.66
    PHP Erweiterung: mysql
der fehler tritt sporadisch auf nicht zu bestimmten Zeiten oder nach bestimmten oder grossen Aktionen.
php myadmin ist von aussen erreichbar die passwörter sind sicher hab sie extra nach einem misslungenen Angriff getauscht!

habe alle Logdateien angeschaut bekomm nirgends eine Fehlermeldung

bitte um Antwort

danke


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Mai 2013)

Hi,

hast du schon das Debug Log vom MySQL-Server eingeschaltet?

https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/using-log-files.html

Woher weißt du dass der Angriff misslungen ist?

Grüße,
BK


----------

